# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Katar z krwią

## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę Was o poradę. Moje córka 16 lat ma od tygodnia katar, rano ma zawsze zatkany nos a gdy wysmarka to z krwią. Narzeka na złe samopoczucie, jest ospała i brak jej często siły. Ostatnio chciałam iść z nia na łyżwy i nie chciała. Co się dzieje?
Nie ma innych niepokojących objawów, więc nie byłam z nia u lekarza.
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## susu

*Powtarzające się krwawienia z nosa*, także te niewielkie, mogą być skutkiem alergii, polipów lub wynikać z ogólnego osłabienia (nawet anemii), wysokiego ciśnienia krwi czy zaburzonej krzepliwości.
Najważniejsze jest ustalenie przyczyny krwawień. Pierwszym krokiem powinna być wizyta u internisty, który zmierzy ciśnienie tętnicze krwi. Gdy będzie wysokie, może powodować krwawienia. Gdy jest w normie, przyczyną może być schorzenie naczyń krwionośnych lub choroby wątroby, także marskość.

Częste krwawienia z nosa wywołują niektóre leki, np. nasercowe oraz duże dawki aspiryny. By stwierdzić obniżoną krzepliwość krwi, wykonuje się specjalne badania. Jeżeli internista nie znajdzie usprawiedliwienia dla częstych krwotoków, konieczna będzie wizyta u laryngologa.
Krew z nosa może płynąć przy zmianach zapalnych błony śluzowej, po infekcjach połączonych z silnym katarem. Ale mogą to być też pierwsze sygnały przewlekłego nieżytu górnych dróg oddechowych.
Podobne objawy daje silne wysuszenie śluzówki nosa, które dotyka osoby przebywające w klimatyzowanych, przegrzanych i niedostatecznie nawilżanych pomieszczeniach.
Błona śluzowa będzie krwawić, gdy za często korzystamy z kropli do nosa.Krwawienia pojawią się u osób narażonych na wdychanie intensywnych zapachów chemicznych, bo uszkadzają naczynia krwionośne przegrody nosowej. Dolegliwość dotyka np. lakierników, ekspedientki sklepów z farbami, perfumerii. Naczynia krwionośne nie lubią także zbyt intensywnego czyszczenia lub wydmuchiwania nosa.
Leczenie krwawień z nosa może polegać, w zależności od przyczyny, np. na obniżeniu ciśnienia krwi, zlikwidowaniu stanu zapalnego, nawilżaniu błony śluzowej nosa. Gdy krwawienia są obfite, można zamknąć uszkodzone naczynko poprzez tzw. przyżeganie. To niezbyt bolesny zabieg, który trwa kilkadziesiąt sekund.

Czyli w skrócie: 
_krwawienie z nosa:_Przyczyny miejscowe 

- idiopatyczne 
- uszkodzenie naczyń - mikrouraz 
- uszkodzenie naczyń większych wewnątrz nosa lub np. w zatoce 
- zapalenia błony śluzowej nosa 
- uraz nosa 
- ciało obce nosa 
- uszkodzenie zawodowe błony śluzowej nosa 
- nieżyt suchy nosa przedniego 
- guzy nosa, zatok przynosowych i nosogardła 



Przyczyny ogólne 

- choroby ogólne 
- choroby zakazne 
- choroby naczyniowe i krążeniowe 
- hormonalne 
- zaburzenia krwawienia i krzepnięcia 
- niewydolność wątroby 
- mocznica 
- krwawienia z nosa w ciąży 
- miesiączka zastępcza 
- guz chromochłonny 


Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## artek_seo

Infekcja nosa jest przykrym problemem, osobiście cyklicznie się z tym katarem mierzę. Na nieszczęście pojawia się on nad wyraz częstokroć. Łapię przeziębienia i różne analogiczne zakażenia. Od czasu do czasu występuje zaledwie pospolity katarek i przemija w granicach paru dni, czasem jednak kłopot jest poważniejszy dokuczliwy. W tym momencie kilka razy rozpoznano w moim organizmie sinusitis. Rzekomo związek ma w tej kwestii nieprawidłowa przegroda nosa, którą w moim przypadku rozpoznano, ale nie mam pewności jak jest na prawdę. Do tego czasu pozostaje mi w jakiś sposób sobie radzić z tym nieznośnym katarkiem :Wink:

----------

